# Hello!



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey guys! My name's Auburnfan216. I am currently in high school and I have been in love with WWII aircraft for as long as I can remember. I can't wait to learn things with you guys.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 19, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


Thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome aboard, Roll Tide!!


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 19, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Welcome aboard, Roll Tide!!


Thanks! War Eagle!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi, welcome from UK.


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 19, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Hi, welcome from UK.


Thanks!


----------



## le_steph40 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello,
Welcome aboard...


----------



## Torch (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome from Colorado...


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 19, 2018)

le_steph40 said:


> Hello,
> Welcome aboard...


Thanks!


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 19, 2018)

Torch said:


> Welcome from Colorado...


Thanks!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice to have you here. Enjoy.


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 19, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice to have you here. Enjoy.


Thanks, I will surely enjoy being here.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome from England, the land of Brexit cereal !


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 19, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Welcome from England, the land of Brexit cereal !


Thanks, from here in the colonies!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome aboard my friend.


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 19, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome aboard my friend.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 20, 2018)

Welcome aboard from Yankee land! Look, listen, learn, and inform.


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 20, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Welcome.


Thanks!


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 20, 2018)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Welcome aboard from Yankee land! Look, listen, learn, and inform.


Thanks!


----------



## at6 (Apr 21, 2018)

Welcome to the mad house. If you love WWII planes then you've come to the right place. I'm 68 and can remember when there were lots of them still flying virtually everywhere. It's refreshing to find that some of the younger generation love the older planes.


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 23, 2018)

at6 said:


> Welcome to the mad house. If you love WWII planes then you've come to the right place. I'm 68 and can remember when there were lots of them still flying virtually everywhere. It's refreshing to find that some of the younger generation love the older planes.


Thanks!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 23, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 490790​


Thanks!


----------

